# Vos erreurs de débutant.



## Lamar (12 Avril 2005)

Salut à tous,

je propose ce sujet qui est à la limite du bar, mais qui concerne les switcheurs et qui peut intéresser de futurs ou très récents switcheurs.
Avez-vous dans les premiers temps de votre switch commis des erreurs d'utilisation, de manipulation de votre Mac dont vous ne vous êtes rendu compte que plus tard au fil de vos lectures sur les forums ou en discutant avec un ami macuser (celui qui vous avez fait switcher peut-être)?

Je donne un exemple (en prenant mon cas, c'est celui que je connais le mieux et je sais que je ne m'en voudrais pas de me faire passer pour un imbécile) : pendant 2 mois j'ai utilisé mon ibook en ayant l'impression que le trackpad avait un léger problème, cad que le curseur parfois "sautait", se déplaçait seul pendant que j'écrivais notamment. Je me disais que la précision du trackpad Apple n'était pas terrible, mais je passais au dessus de ce petit désagrément. Jusqu'à avant hier, où je me suis aperçu que ma technique de frappe sur le clavier (à deux doigts, rarement plus) faisait que mon pouce trainait sur le trackpad et donc déplaçait le curseur, à l'insu de mon plein gré. C'est bête hein ?!

Je vous raconterais une autre fois comment j'au eu un mal de chien à paramétrer mon accès internet parce que je n'ai pas laissé le temps à MacOsX de détecter mon réseau et que j'ai tout de suite voulu rentrer les adresses ip et dhcp et tout ça, façon Windows, alors qu'il suffit d'attendre quelques secondes et que cela se fait tout seul.

Voilà, j'espère ne pas être le seul à être passer sur Mac et à avoir garder de mauvaises habitudes ou commis ce genre d'erreurs.


Nicolas


----------



## I-bouk (12 Avril 2005)

Au début je narrivais pas a retirer des icones du dock .... ! je cherchait pref système, preferance finder etc.... LooOL

Ou même aussi passer deux heure pour graver des photo et là , je cherche cherche ( toast etc... ) et ! vohou, un graver dans iphoto ! ainsi que dans iTunes ou on peut graver sur un dvd sans souci ! sans passer par d'autre application ! enfin toujours chercher compliqué pour rien


----------



## Zyrol (12 Avril 2005)

Moi j'ai fait une belle erreur : j'ai renomé mon home directory comme je renomais n'importe quel fichier ! donc au démarrage suivant je me suis fais une belle frayeur ! tous mes docs avait disparu, toutes mes prefs... 
OS X avait crée automatiquement un second d'utilisateur...

Erreur que pas mal de copains que j'ai fait switcher, ont faite aussi. Apple devrait faire un truc pour proteger le nom du home directory !


----------



## naas (12 Avril 2005)

excellent sujet  je l'accroche en haut de forum


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (12 Avril 2005)

Ben moi perso - et c'est de nouveau une erreur _stupide_ - je glissais systématiquement les fichiers que je désirais ouvrir sur le raccourci du programme dans mon dock car il ne s'ouvrait pas chaque fois dans l'application appropriée (surtout pour mes vidéos que je voulais visionner par VLC)... Il suffisait en fait de faire un "commande + i" sur le fichier et de définir que pour ce type d'extension, je préfère utiliser le programme untel par défaut... ben oui c'est très bête je sais  Mais maintenant je gagne un temps fou à pouvoir ouvrir directement mes fichiers en double cliquant dessus tout en sachant par quel logiciel le fichier en question s'ouvrira...

... oui je sais... :rose: :rose: :rose:


En tout cas, très bonne idée de fil


----------



## naas (13 Avril 2005)

Tiens en parlant de cela, la grande oublié de tous, *l'AIDE apple*








disponible dans toutes les bonnes configurations pour zéro francs, euros, roubles​


----------



## MacEskis (13 Avril 2005)

Bin moi, je pensais liquider des raccourcis sur le bureau, que je commençais à trouver un peu trop encombré, et je fourguais le tout dans la poubelle...

Bin ici, c'est pas des raccourcis, c'est parfois des programmes et du coup bin...
quand tu veux réutiliser le dit programme, il a disparu ! MDR !!!

@+

Pho.


----------



## naas (13 Avril 2005)

une recommandation pour le début ne videz pas votre poubelle


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

Vraiment super ce sujet 
Au fait, Naas, fan de soulfly ?


----------



## Tangi (14 Avril 2005)

...

Je crois qu'en matière de débilités je vous bats tous à plate couture...

Alors bien sûr j'ai fait, comme *Zyrol*, la grosse connerie de renommer mon Home directory, les sueurs froides dans ces cas là sont assez désagréables...

Et puis j'ai réussi, par je ne sais quelle manip, à foutre toute ma musique dans la corbeille... Mais comme je suis le premier des imbéciles, je ne me suis pas contenter de mettre toute ma musique à la corbeille, j'ai aussi vidé ma corbeille... J'avoue qu'en y repensant, je me demande encore comment j'ai pu faire, faire deux erreurs aussi grossières de suite c'est très fort :rateau:... Je m'impressionne ...

Enfin voilà, essayez de faire mieux ... De toute façon je suis le champion, ça fait aucun doute ...


----------



## CheepnisAroma (14 Avril 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Je crois qu'en matière de débilités je vous bats tous à plate couture...
> 
> ...


Impressionnant


----------



## Chuck_Joris (14 Avril 2005)

Désolé je crois qu'il y a un litige sur l'attribution de la première place :

Dans le meme genre que Tangi, j'ai mis mon dossier séquence à la poubelle et quelque jours plus tard je décide de vider la poubelle en mode sécuriser, comme ca pour essayer.
Et hop -10Go de film!
Mon disuqe dur continue de me remercier et ma copine en rigole encore.

La où je pense que je fais très fort c'est que cette mésaventure m'est arrivée après ma première année de switch. Donc OsX, je commencais à connaitre un peu.

Voilà... Désolé...Je m'en vais...


----------



## Chuck_Joris (14 Avril 2005)

Je voudrais ajouter que je cherche encore à quel moment et surtout POURQUOI j'ai mis mon dossier Séquence à la poubelle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

Moi je viens de faire ma première bêtise après un an, mais en passant sur un vieux modèle où l'icône imprimante est sur le bureau. Il fallait la séléctionner, dans l'os classique, avec le pomme L. Mon doc est parti directement sur le RIP au lieu de l'imprimante laser, rien de grave, mais comme quoi la version X est réellement cohérente.
J'ai évidemment fait la bêtise du home directory/séqueces/image/etc. et, en passant sur les logiciels pro de pao, de déplacer des images liées aux compositions PAO.
Mais la grosse c... est de garder ses habitudes windows et de continuer à chercher à défragmenter, traquer les virus, réparer sans cesses les autorisations...


----------



## Tangi (14 Avril 2005)

Chuck_Joris a dit:
			
		

> Je voudrais ajouter que je cherche encore à quel moment et surtout POURQUOI j'ai mis mon dossier Séquence à la poubelle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


J'avoue que je me pose moi aussi la même question ...

Disons qu'on est ex æquo ...


----------



## Dark Templar (14 Avril 2005)

Chuck_Joris a dit:
			
		

> Désolé je crois qu'il y a un litige sur l'attribution de la première place


Pfff, p'titi joueur :rateau:
Moi j'ai fait une belle bourde après un ou deux mois sur mon G5 (soit après un an et demi d'OS X). J'ai modifié des trucs que j'aurais pas du et je me suis retrouvé avec l'élément qui pointe vers mon disque "Documents" (grosse partition de 110 Go) dans /Volumes renommé en Documents2, un autre élément Documents étant là aussi mais ne fonctionnait plus ou en tout cas plus beaucoup (du coup, comme mes utilisateurs étaient délocalisés sur ce disque, je n'avais plus ma session). Impossible de virer l'éléments "Documents" pour le remplacer par "Documents2" que j'aurais renommé en "Documents" et pas possible non plus sur un G5 de démarrer sous OS 9. Donc je me lance dans le tutoriel d'effacement d'un fichier (voir la FAQ Mac OS X) étape par étape et je finis enfin par virer ce satané alias "Documents" de /Volumes. Tout content je redémarre et là je me rend compte que le terminal n'avait pas effacé l'alias mais le disque avec toutes mes données puisque sur le disque de démarrage je n'avais que les éléments sytème. :sick:
Maintenant, je fais des backups réguliers.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Pfff, p'titi joueur :rateau:
> Moi j'ai fait une belle bourde après un ou deux mois sur mon G5 (soit après un an et demi d'OS X). J'ai modifié des trucs que j'aurais pas du et je me suis retrouvé avec l'élément qui pointe vers mon disque "Documents" (grosse partition de 110 Go) dans /Volumes renommé en Documents2, un autre élément Documents étant là aussi mais ne fonctionnait plus ou en tout cas plus beaucoup (du coup, comme mes utilisateurs étaient délocalisés sur ce disque, je n'avais plus ma session). Impossible de virer l'éléments "Documents" pour le remplacer par "Documents2" que j'aurais renommé en "Documents" et pas possible non plus sur un G5 de démarrer sous OS 9. Donc je me lance dans le tutoriel d'effacement d'un fichier (voir la FAQ Mac OS X) étape par étape et je finis enfin par virer ce satané alias "Documents" de /Volumes. Tout content je redémarre et là je me rend compte que le terminal n'avait pas effacé l'alias mais le disque avec toutes mes données puisque sur le disque de démarrage je n'avais que les éléments sytème. :sick:
> Maintenant, je fais des backups réguliers.



Message perso à Tangy : on laisse tomber notre litige sur le première place et on s'incline devant le Dieu de la super boulette : Dark Templar 

Respect!


----------



## Tangi (14 Avril 2005)

Non inscrit a dit:
			
		

> Message perso à Tangy : on laisse tomber notre litige sur le première place et on s'incline devant le Dieu de la super boulette : Dark Templar
> 
> Respect!


Effectivement force est de constater qu'il y a plus fort ...

[mode=[B]pathétique[/B]]
Je suis sûr que je peux faire pire, soyez sympas, laisser moi quelques jours pour foutre en l'air mon disque dur, je sais que je peux être à la hauteur de *Dark Templar*, laisser moi une chance, y a encore plein de conneries qu'un imbécile comme moi peut faire   ...
[/mode=*pathétique*]

Ah... C'est dur de tomber de son piédestal...

Enfin là je pars en vrille :rose:... Je vais me coucher :sleep:...


----------



## Imaginus (15 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar est un dieu    

Raah perso (preparez vos tomates) j'ai brancher comme un clown ma MX900 sur mon Mac avant de comprendre (apres avoir demonté la souris entierement  :rateau: ) que les autres boutons sont inutiles en debalant ma souris mac...  :rose:


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Avril 2005)

Pourquoi tu l'as demonté? tu croyais que les boutons ne marchaient pas?

sinon, as tu installé le driver de logitech???


----------



## Imaginus (15 Avril 2005)

J'etais dans un etat je te racontes pas.. Un peu comme quand j'etais gosse le matin de noel. J'ai brancher le mini en 1 minute top chrono et sur le coup evidement j'me suis dit : Merde J'ai flingué ma souris... Le plus drole c'est qu'elle est sans fil la souris...  :rateau:

Envoyez les tomates


----------



## naas (15 Avril 2005)

j'ai acheté la mise à jour panther (30 euros  ) car j'avais jaguar d'installé sur mon mac, mais pas les CD (pas livrés avec le mac  et comme je n'ai ouvert le carton que 2 mois après impossible de réclamer )
donc je me lance dans la mise à jour de jaguar vers panther
et puis avant vla ti pas que je me dis: hummm je vais créer une partition avec un système propre au cas ou
donc hop la partition du disque en deux partitions et...


plus de jaguar :sick: et pas de CD :sick: et ma mise à jour panther qui me dit:
pour installer panther il vous faut jaguar 

celle la je m'en souviens encore


----------



## p4bl0 (15 Avril 2005)

C'est vrai que là, si t'es pas le 1er, t'es le 2nd, mais pas moins !!!

Moi j'ai mis 1/2 heures avant de conprendre que si ma corbeille paraissait vide, c'est parceque ma clé usb était monté et que c'est sa corbeille...


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (15 Avril 2005)

Zut, je crois que n'ai jamais fait des très grosses boulettes sur mon Mac... Ah si quand même !

Dans les préférences système, j'ai activé le masquage automatique du dock. Et là, j'ai paniqué comme un taré : "aaaaaaaaaaaargh, toutes mes appli sont perdues !!!!!!! je suis fichu !!!!" et je me suis effondré en larmes :'( !

Plus tard, depuis la MÀJ de logiciels, j'ai téléchargé Safari... Et là, safari s'est mis en navigateur par défaut. Seulement depuis MSN Messenger, j'ai voulu voir un profil, et ça marchait pas avec Safari... Je l'ai jeté à la poubelle... Et là, c'est le drame : lorsque le navigateur par défaut, en l'occurence Safari essaie de se lancer, et que l'appli est virée du disque dur, je vous dis pas la cata ! L'icône devient l'icône générique, évidemment ça se lance pas... Et là, je me remets à pleurer !


Et quand je pense que jusqu'en Mars 2004, je n'avais rien de rien téléchargé, je ne savais rien de rien faire, j'utilisais IE et MSN Messenger, qui plus est depuis son image disque... que de progrès !


----------



## esope (16 Avril 2005)

ben moi je les ai toutes faites ces betise... venant du monde PC j'ai eu un peu de mal a retrouver mes repères.
Pour vous dire dès la première semaine j'ai reinsatllé trois fois le sysème car par mégarde j'avais viré des applis et je pensais que c'était le seul moyen, et j'ai vu bien après la petite icône "restauration logiciels", sinon j'ai passé une journée entière à essayer de vider ma clé usb, le truc c'est que je mettais juste à la poubelle sans la vider du coup au bout de trois ou quatre fichiers la clé etait pleine alors que je pensais la vider...
Et attention le meilleur pour la fin: un jour je me dis que je devrais peu être partitionner le disque dur de mon ibook car selon ce que j'ai lu c'est mieux etc.... donc je vais dans utilitaire de disque et je trifouille pour le partitionner sans lire les petites lignes disant que ca va effacer les données inscrites sur le disque patati patata... je clique et là AAAAAAAAAARRRRRGGGH tout perdu et comme je fais pas les choses à moitié je n'ai même pas essayer de faire une récupération de données mais simplement et bêtement réinstallé le système en cliquant sur "effacer et installer par dessus"...

Donc voilà si j'ai un conseil à donner c'est de bien lire tous les panneaux qui s'ouvre et surtout de pas trop toucher ce qu'on connait pas.


----------



## shahtooh (16 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Pfff, p'titi joueur :rateau:
> Moi j'ai fait une belle bourde après un ou deux mois sur mon G5



MacGénération serait-il une écurie de champions? 

De Profundis... Une petite pensée à tous ceux qui ont perdu leurs données...

De Profundis... Une petite pensée à tous ceux qui ont perdu une journée à vider une corbeille...

De Profundis... Une petite pensée - émue - à tous ceux qui ont tenté l'aventure! 

:rateau:


----------



## p4bl0 (17 Avril 2005)

J'ai oubliez de vous dire :
La première foi que j'ai monté une image disque sur le bureau, c'était mozilla 1.6, il y avait l'icone de mozilla (qui était en fait le package ".app" de l'appli) et je les mis avec les autre programme, DANS LE DOCK... quelque mois passent...
je me suis habitué au mac etc. et j'ai voulu supprimé le "raccourci" mozilla présent dnas le dock (j'avait oublié que c'était l'application elle même qui était dans le dock) alors je un glissé-déposé depuis le dock sur le bureau (petit nuage et tout le tralala) : plu de mozilla, mais moi, je pensé avoir supprimé un raccourci...

le soir même, ma mère vide la corbeille : le landemain, plus de mozilla :rateau:

EDIT: D'un autre côté, ça m'a fait découvrir Safari, donc c'est pas très grave...


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Avril 2005)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> je me suis habitué au mac etc. et j'ai voulu supprimé le "raccourci" mozilla présent dnas le dock (j'avait oublié que c'était l'application elle même qui était dans le dock) alors je un glissé-déposé depuis le dock sur le bureau (petit nuage et tout le tralala) : plu de mozilla, mais moi, je pensé avoir supprimé un raccourci...
> 
> le soir même, ma mère vide la corbeille : le landemain, plus de mozilla :rateau:


J'veux pas casser le mythe mais dans le dock c'est bien un simple alias :mouais:, si ça se trouve Mozilla est toujours sur ton disque


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (17 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> J'veux pas casser le mythe mais dans le dock c'est bien un simple alias :mouais:, si ça se trouve Mozilla est toujours sur ton disque


 ... et boum, 2ème erreur de débutant! :rateau:


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (19 Avril 2005)

Utilisateur ravageusement avertis de windows, lancé dans mon grand projet d'émulation de Mac os X sur PC... j'ai voulu installer Darwin sur mon PC. (Je sais pas si vous connaissez - pour faire simple, c'est la couche la plus basique de Mac os X). La première installation marche. Puis j'ai planté le système - Trop habitué à linux ... Deuxième install... Démarrage sur Darwin ... Tiens , Pas de multi boot ? Etrange... Pas grave on récupérera le MRB plus tard. Arrive sur Darwin, je veut monter les partitions windows... Réponse : Rentre chez toi. Bouche bée, je vais pour vérifier les partitions.... Double Rent-chez-toi : HDD1arwin HDD2: Home directory de darwin.
=> Total des pertes : 120 Go. Dont 6 de docs auxquelles je tenais.

Forcément, j'ai crisé.... Pour réinstaller windows (Seul) ça m'a pris 3h30 parce que dans ce temps là, j'avais tout le matos qui me lachait... pas moyen de faire marcher le CD de windows ni aucune de ses sauvegardes (Bhen oasis... je l'utilisais tellement souvent que c'était pas possible d'en avoir un qui marche.) Noël commençais à approcher sérieusement et je ne savais pas quoi m'offrir... Et paff... eMac (ePoxin-tell comme j'aime l'appeler).

C'est ma seule erreur effectué sur quelque chose qui vienne de chez Apple.... vraiment désolé, je raconte ce que je peux (-;


----------



## Cekter (19 Avril 2005)

Bon mon expérience va être naze comparé à certaines perles mais au début de mon mac (le premier) je découvre iTunes et ses fantastiques listes de lectures. Ouahou me dis-je j'en crée de ce pas, ça organisera ma cdtheque... Donc j'encode 20 Go de cds (c'est long... très long) et je crée mes listes "electro, rock, goth...etc...), ne connaissant pas les raccourcis ni le système (je venais du monde PC) ça me prend déjà un certain temps. 
Mais, oh joie, les listes sont prètes, classées, organisées..etc... Et là l'idée du siècle que je vous livre tel quel :"oh ben puisque j'ai toutes mes listes j'ai plus besoin du bordel dans la bibliothèque d'iTunes. On efface tout ça". Et hop, 20 Go partis à la poubelle (que je n'ai pas oubliée de vider dans la foulée bien sur).

Ce genre d'erreur on la fait une seule fois mais on se boufferait bien quelque chose de rage !!!


----------



## shahtooh (19 Avril 2005)

Cekter a dit:
			
		

> Bon mon expérience va être naze comparé à certaines perles mais au début de mon mac (le premier) je découvre iTunes et ses fantastiques listes de lectures. Ouahou me dis-je j'en crée de ce pas, ça organisera ma cdtheque... Donc j'encode 20 Go de cds (c'est long... très long) et je crée mes listes "electro, rock, goth...etc...), ne connaissant pas les raccourcis ni le système (je venais du monde PC) ça me prend déjà un certain temps.
> Mais, oh joie, les listes sont prètes, classées, organisées..etc... Et là l'idée du siècle que je vous livre tel quel :"oh ben puisque j'ai toutes mes listes j'ai plus besoin du bordel dans la bibliothèque d'iTunes. On efface tout ça". Et hop, 20 Go partis à la poubelle (que je n'ai pas oubliée de vider dans la foulée bien sur).
> 
> Ce genre d'erreur on la fait une seule fois mais on se boufferait bien quelque chose de rage !!!



Erreur fréquente et presqu'inévitable! Sans parler de tout ce qui touche à la gestion des bibliothèques, ou, encore, de la copie des mp3... Et l'iPod en plus, c'est encore plus joyeux!

Je me souviens que, il y a de cela quelque chose comme trois ou quatre ans, il m'avait tout de même fallu quelques semaines pour bien saisir le "concept" iTunes.

Perso, je trouve qu'iTunes est un excellent préalable pédagogique à Spotlight.



Que de graines de champions sinon!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

Zyrol a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai fait une belle erreur : j'ai renomé mon home directory comme je renomais n'importe quel fichier ! donc au démarrage suivant je me suis fais une belle frayeur ! tous mes docs avait disparu, toutes mes prefs...
> OS X avait crée automatiquement un second d'utilisateur...
> 
> Erreur que pas mal de copains que j'ai fait switcher, ont faite aussi. Apple devrait faire un truc pour proteger le nom du home directory !



lol, j'ai fait exactement la même erreur le jour même de la réception de mon premier mac 
j'ai pu réinstaller l'OS !! mais bon, avec le temps, j'ai appris à connaître OS X, et je l'adore!


----------



## Alx (6 Mai 2005)

Je crois avoir fait pire que vous tous.
J&#8217;etais avec mon iMac G3, sous Jaguar, et je venais de decouvrir le terminal et le monde Unix. J&#8217;avais absolument tous dans mon iMac, c&#8217;est a dire mes dossiers, ma musique, mes videos, etc... En me balladant un jour sur le net, je decouvre un site ou plutot un forum avec differentes commandes du Terminal. Bien evidemment je veux tester. Ca marche c&#8217;est rigolo. Puis je tombe sur une commande qui me semble interessante a essayer. Je ne veux pas la donner car c&#8217;est tres dangereux, mais bon il y a les lettres &#8220;rm&#8221;.
Ainsi, comme indique, je passe en mode super-user, puis j&#8217;entre cette commande &#8220;rm&#8221;. Je trouve ca vachement sympa les lignes de commandes qui defilent dans le terminal, c&#8217;est cool. Puis-je me dis, bof, il y a rien de bien merveilleux, ca fait pas grand chose. Je ferme le Terminal.
Je retourne dans le dock pour ouvrir des applications, et gasp!!! Ca marche pas, j&#8217;ai un point d&#8217;interrogation&#8230; Je me dis que le lien a ete detruit et qu&#8217;il suffit de remettre l&#8217;application dans le dock. Je pars a la recherche de l&#8217;application manquante, et je trouve plus rien, le dossier application disparu&#8230;mon coeur commence a battre tres tres tres vite. Je teste les autres applications du dock, idem, j&#8217;ai des points d&#8217;interrogation. La j&#8217;etais tres mal. Du coup je vais verifier mes documents, et plus rien, ils sont inexistants, ma musique a disparu, il ne reste rien.&#8230; La je me suis maudit jusqu&#8217;a la dixieme generation. Je venais de flinguer tout mon systeme. Et doue comme je suis je n&#8217;avais pas fait de sauvegarde&#8230;.tout etait perdu.

N&#8217;empeche qu&#8217;une telle bourde comme cella la, on ne l&#8217;a fait qu&#8217;une fois et pas deux&#8230;


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Mai 2005)

Alx a dit:
			
		

> Je ne veux pas la donner car c?est tres dangereux, mais bon il y a les lettres ?rm?.


 "sudo rm -rf /" ? 


Je me permets de mettre en garde les novices et en particulier les Switchers (ou l'inverse) contre les commandes "Terminal" comme celle-ci, en effet, cette commande efface simplement votre disque dur... avouez que ce serait idiot de la tester sans le savoir !

Donc, avant de tester quoi que ce soit avec l'application Terminal, documentez-vous abondament ... comme ici par ex...


----------



## Alx (7 Mai 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> "sudo rm -rf /" ?



En effet, c'est bien ca :rose:.


----------



## Kilian2 (13 Mai 2005)

Moi aussi j'ai fait une grosse boulète : sur mon ancien Pc je grave un Cd RW 4x mais je me dis que c'est lent alors je clique sur arrêté et là mon disque est illisible et inéffacable par Windaube donc je me dis peut être que mon Mac mini peut me le sauvé je l'incère dans la fente du combo drive et là il me l'ouvre et je vois les fichiers (erronés!!!) . Ah ouf je me dis il vas me l'effacer alors je lance l'utilitaire de disque qui me propose juste de l'effacer mais alors il est restée 10 minutes sur préparation de l'effacement et la balle tourne... tourne donc je force l'utilitaire de disque à quitter mais alors il ne veut plus éjecter le CD il me dit qu'un programme l'utilise alors que tout est fermé. Je pense alors à sortir les couteaux à peintre pour ouvrir le mini et sortir le CD comme un bucheron canadien pour finalement m'aperçevoir après avoir piqué une crise dans le manuel du mac qu'il suffit de le redemarrer en maintenant le bouton de la souris enfoncé et là il me l'ejecte ouffffff!!!!!!!


----------



## daffyb (15 Septembre 2005)

Aller, je vais vous racconter la mienne de boulette qui a eu lieu il y a quelques moi, lors de mon passage à Tiger.
Pour ajouter un peu de piement à mon histoire, je tiens à préciser, que je ne suis pas un switcher... (je n'ai jamais switché et je connais MacOS X depuis la toute première version et MacOS depuis laversion 7.....)
Donc, voilà, j'ai un Tiger tout beau tout propre.
J'installe fink et pure-ftpd (serveur FTP). Tout semble marcher, sauf que (rentrons dans les termes techniques) les sessions ftp pointent grace à des liens symboliques (ln -s) sur des dossiers, comme par exemple mes MP3 (comme ça hop de n'import où j'ai accès à ma librairie).
Hé ben v'la ty pas que ces liens ne marchent pas.
Que neni, je lance le terminal (ça tombe bien il était déjà lancé) et hop je vais pour supprimer ce lien.
3 secondes après, la commande n'était pas finie, je me dis tient, c'est biizarre. crtl + c
hop, 15 Go de MP3 envollé  ça s'était arrêté à la lettre S...
Tout ça pour dire que même quand on sait ce qu'on fait dans le terminal on fait quand même des conneries 
En plus :
1- ce que j'avais voulu faire j'aurais pu le faire depuis le finder
2- la version de Pure-ftpd n'était pas compatible à 100% avec Tiger c'est pour quoi les liens symboliques ne marchaient pas...


----------



## Lamar (15 Septembre 2005)

Salut à tous,

c'est pas parce que je l'ai initié , mais j'adore ce fil.
Le relire de temps en temps permet d'éviter des erreurs, mais aussi de se remonter le moral.
Ca fait beaucoup de bien, mais ça fait aussi très peur   

Merci à tous : se planter comme vous (nous ?) l'avez fait c'est bien, oser le raconter c'est génial   

Nicolas


----------



## Fondug (16 Septembre 2005)

Excellent ce fil. Moi j'reviens sur Mac à la fin du mois aprés 3 ans sur PC, gardez moi une place, j'pense que je vais en faire de belles... surtout qu'au bureau, c'est toujours PC alors forcément, quand tu cherches à utiliser un mac avec les habitudes de pc, ben tu fais n'importe quoi.

Tiens l'autre soir j'étais avec le PB d'une copine, j'arrivais même plus à fermer une fenêtre : ben sont où les ptits carrés avec la croix rouge pour fermer ? Pi t'as une seconde de lucidité et tu te dis "nan mais t'es vraiment un gros boulet". C'est comme demander "tu fais comment le clic droit sur ton powerbook ?". T'as pas l'air con...


----------



## Lizandre (16 Septembre 2005)

Dans les jours qui ont suivi l'arrivée de mon PB, j'étais encore dans la mentalité parano-windows. J'ai voulu vérifier le contenu de tous les répertoires, et tombant sur les .pkg, j'ai trouvé ça inutile.

J'ai tout viré.

Gniiii plus moyen de faire marcher la mise à jour ! J'ai tout réinstallé :/

Dans la même veine, je téléchargeais des utilitaires mac, des démos, etc. Toujours dans la parano-windows, je faisais des cauchemars de voir mon système envahi par les fichiers fantômes laissés par ces installations / désinstallations.

Je ne pouvais pas m'empêcher de scruter les moindres signes de ralentissement de la machine ...

Finalement, je n'en pouvais plus, j'ai tout réinstallé 

...

maintenant, ça va beaucoup mieux, je me suis soigné. Je laisse le système s'entretenir tout seul (juste un coup de yasu pour activer les scripts de maintenance quand même). Et je me sens BIEN 

Mon frère resté chez M$ passe toujours son temps à bidouiller sa base de registre ou à réinstaller / déviruser les ordis de nos parents ou de sa petite famille. J'aime bien me moquer (gentiment) de lui maintenant ... maintenant que je ne suis plus comme ça !


----------



## WebOliver (16 Septembre 2005)

En 1992, j'ai reçu mon premier Mac: un LC. Pour tout faire à la lettre, j'ai suivi le mode d'emploi, installé le système, etc. N'ayant pas l'habitude du Mac à domicile, je ne me suis guère posé la question de savoir pourquoi j'avais deux Dossier système, des Tableaux de bord à double...

Quelques jours plus tard, j'ai dû ramener mon Mac au magasin, je ne sais plus pour quelle raison (mémoire vidéo à rajouter je crois), et là... ils m'ont demandé pourquoi j'avais réinstallé le système! Lors de l'achat, tout était déjà installé et prêt à l'emploi.


----------



## daffyb (16 Septembre 2005)

Un français de base, aurait branché sans lire la notice  ha ha


----------



## da capo (16 Septembre 2005)

Bah moi, ma plus grosse anerie, ça a été de ne pas acheter de Mac plus tôt 
Passer de la Ti57 au LC, quel choc !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2005)

Dans ACDSee j'ai (je présume) mis mon compte utilisateur dans la corbeille. Ensuite en vidant la corbeille je ne comprenais pas pourquoi c'était si long et si volumineux...
Ensuite plus rien, plus de documents, tous les profils disparus...


----------



## nicolascj (19 Septembre 2005)

je debute sur mac et sans le vouloir j'ai du modifier quelque vhose et maintenant des que je demarre mon power book , excel s'ouvre automatiquement: savez vous comment je peux intervenir dans le processus de demarage?
merci d'avance


----------



## Tangi (19 Septembre 2005)

nicolascj a dit:
			
		

> je debute sur mac et sans le vouloir j'ai du modifier quelque vhose et maintenant des que je demarre mon power book , excel s'ouvre automatiquement: savez vous comment je peux intervenir dans le processus de demarage?
> merci d'avance


Bonjour ...

Vas dans les "Préfrences Systèmes"-->"Comptes"-->onglet "Ouverture", un tableau apparaît avec toutes les applications qui s'ouvrent au démarrage, tu peux y ajouter certaines applications, en supprimer d'autres... Supprime Excel de cette liste (tu sélectionnes Excel et tu cliques sur le bouton "-" en bas)... 

Voilà qui devrait résoudre ton problème, rien de grave je te rassure...

...

....


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour ...
> 
> Vas dans les "Préfrences Systèmes"-->"Comptes"-->onglet "Ouverture", un tableau apparaît avec toutes les applications qui s'ouvrent au démarrage, tu peux y ajouter certaines applications, en supprimer d'autres... Supprime Excel de cette liste (tu sélectionnes Excel et tu cliques sur le bouton "-" en bas)...
> 
> ...



ou depuis l'icône excel du dock, décocher "ouvrir avec la session" dans le menu clic droit.


----------



## Tangi (19 Septembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> ou depuis l'icône excel du dock, décocher "ouvrir avec la session" dans le menu clic droit.


Nettement plus simple ...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2005)

La première erreur que j'ai faite, c'est avec mon iPod. 
En effet, n'ayant pas lu la notice je l'ai branché sur mon ordinateur avec le cordon USB. Tout se passe mais au moment de retirer la fiche du iPod, celle-ci ne vient pas. 
Est-ce que ça vient de l'effet nouveauté du Mac, j'ai tout de suite pensé qu'il y avait une sécurité ou un phénomène magnétique qui retenait le cable pour éviter les interuptions de transfert. Je cherche, bidouille et finis par débrancher le fil en jouant sur la connectique, me disant que c'est pas au top niveau ce système.
Puis juste après mon coloc vient brancher son Nano sur mon pc, et au moment de le débrancher, tout se passe hyper bien, il tire ça vient!
En lui demandant comment il fait, il me dit qu'il faut juste appuyer sur les petits boutons de chaque côté de la fiche...
Et dire que c'est moi qui débugue son pc comme quoi quand c'est sous ton nez !


----------



## vandykmarsu (5 Décembre 2005)

Attention le  meilleur arrive...

J'avais acheté un ensemble Mini Mac + divers logiciels...Le soir même j'ai tout installé dans les règles du lard, tout les logiciels s'installaient sans problèmes excepté Clone X2.

J'ai tout éssayé en vain, j'avais toujours le même message qui s'affichait, qu'au niveau des autorisations ça coinçait, donc je commence à bidouiller sur les autorisations, sans vraiment grand succès.

Le lendemain ce fut la big surprise, plus rien ne fonctionnait comme avant, j'avais appoellé la hotline de Apple, après 45mn de passé au téléphone portable ( qui fut une sacrée facture ) toujours aucune issue sans entreprendre un formatage.

En conclusion j'ai perdu plus de 5h45mn pour juste un glisser vers le disque dur principal.

P.S: NE JAMAIS TOUCHER AUX AUTORISATIONS!!!


----------



## geoffrey (9 Février 2006)

Ca viens d'ici : http://danwarne.com/?p=20



> 1. Closing an application window, thinking it has quit.
> 2. Downloading an app and running it from the disk image.
> 3. Creating endless untitled folders
> 4. Using Safari&#8217;s Google search to get to a website
> ...




(j'essaierais de faire une traduction parce que c'est assez interessant.)


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Février 2006)

Désolé, mais : 
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=127335


----------



## geoffrey (9 Février 2006)

Arf, la misère. Bon j'ai rien dit :rose:

Par contre l'autre sujet ne parle que de 6 erreurs et est partit en vrille donc


----------



## ntx (9 Février 2006)

Et la 31ième pour la route :
"Not understanding English to read Apple's documentation"


----------



## Kodama (9 Février 2006)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> (j'essaierais de faire une traduction parce que c'est assez interessant.)


Oui, vas-y !
C'est intéressant et exhaustif. Et puis le lien cité par le_magi61 est moins complet et va finir par se perdre dans la masse des autres posts.
Dans les 30 erreurs, il y en a un certain nombre qu'on trouve mentionnées de manière répétitive sur les forums de switch. Tout ce qui concerne, en particulier, l'installation des applications à partir des .dmg. 
Ça en perturbe pas mal&#8230; :hein: 
Si tu proposes la traduction dans ce fil, je suppose que les plus anglophones pourront corriger/amender.
Ça mériterait de figurer en post-it dans forum Switch, non ?


----------



## Kerri (9 Février 2006)

euh y'a des trucs que j'ai du mal à pigé:


> 5. Confusing the concept of wallpaper with screensaver


 ben ces 2 choses existent sous windows


> 7. Not understanding the usefulness of column view and leaving everything in icon view


 ben pareil avec l'explorateur windows
...


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Février 2006)

Il ne faut pas confondre nouveaux mac-users et switchers


----------



## Kerri (9 Février 2006)

oups tu as raison

lu trop vite  un new mac-user a peut-être jamais utilisé d'autres ordinateurs de sa vie


----------



## Kodama (9 Février 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Il ne faut pas confondre nouveaux mac-users et switchers ,)


C'est vrai, mais beaucoup des réflexes incriminés dans la liste viennent de l'usage Windows. Et, donc, il y a une forte composante switchers dans ces nouveaux Macusers
Sinon, il y a aussi les "switchers" en provenance de Mac OS 8, 9 
Ceux qui changent de système d'exploitation quand ils changent de machine
J'en connais plein qui n'utiliseront jamais spontanément le mode colonne, par exemple, à moins qu'on leur fasse une petite formation


----------



## supermoquette (9 Février 2006)

Prendre sa souris sans s'être lavé les mains après avoir gratté ses *******s.


----------



## geoffrey (9 Février 2006)

Ca depends si t'as les *******s propres.


----------



## Kodama (9 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Prendre sa souris sans s'être lavé les mains après avoir gratté ses *******s.


Non, ça c'est la liste des 30 erreurs des vieux macusers. :rateau: 
Les nouveaux sont plus respecteux&#8230;

&#8230;suffit de laver sa souris de temps en temps&#8230;


----------



## valoriel (9 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Prendre sa souris sans s'être lavé les mains après avoir gratté ses *******s.


moi j'met un mouchoir dessus


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Février 2006)

C'est jouable si tu as la souris mono bouton.

Essaye donc avec une souris à 8 boutons, comme la logitech MX1000


----------



## valoriel (9 Février 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Essaye donc avec une souris à 8 boutons, comme la logitech MX1000


suffit de configurer un bouton pour te gratter les c******s


----------



## geoffrey (9 Février 2006)

C'est moi ou la aussi ca dégénère


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Février 2006)

La aussi ça degenere 


Une autre : 
Ne pas mettre de tipexx pour corriger les fautes sur l'ecran 







_(Ok, ça vient d'une blague sur les blondes, mais je l'aime bien celle ci)_


----------



## da capo (9 Février 2006)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> C'est moi ou la aussi ca dégénère


Une autre erreur fréquente du new mac-user :

croire qu'il aura une réponse sensée en posant une question sur un forum technique


----------



## NightWalker (9 Février 2006)

.....


----------



## macarel (9 Février 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Une autre erreur fréquente du new mac-user :
> 
> croire qu'il aura une réponse sensée en posant une question sur un forum technique


que tu parle juste là


----------



## nicogala (9 Février 2006)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Arf, la misère. Bon j'ai rien dit :rose:
> 
> Par contre l'autre sujet ne parle que de 6 erreurs et est partit en vrille donc


Pas grave, je fusionne avec un autre plus vieux en français bien d'chez nous


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Février 2006)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> (j'essaierais de faire une traduction parce que c'est assez interessant.)


C'est tellement vrai que je vais peut-être le rajouter à la FAQ Mac OS X .


			
				Kerri a dit:
			
		

> ben pareil avec l'explorateur windows


Hum non tu as le mode liste mais pas colonne il me semble, si ?


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (9 Février 2006)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Hum non tu as le mode liste mais pas colonne il me semble, si ?


Ben non...


----------



## jeff_shanghai (1 Juin 2006)

Une erreur vicieuse car on ne peut pas s'en douter.

Si on insere un CD/DVD legerement voile dans le lecteur mange CD d'un Mac... et bien, celui-ci fait son vieux goinffre et ne veut pas vous le rendre.

C'est un truc a donner des crises cardiaques... il commence a sortir ( on entend le son caracteristique...) et non, il rerentre... Arghhhh 

En plus, s'il ne sort pas, il se met en boucle "tentative d'eject".....


Rien  n'y fait, aucune solution a ca?? 

Je sais pas, j'ai essaye le bouton de la souris enfonce pendant le demarrage, la touche Echap aussi (j'arrive pas a acceder au FirmWare), une commande sur le terminal ... et bien sur les trucs basiques qu'on essaye en premier comme CD dans la corbeille, Eject avec iTunes ou Toast. J'ai meme demarre le CD avec le lecteur CD la tete en bas en maintenant le bouton de la souris enfonce...

Je crois que je n'ai qu'a alle au SAV d'Apple... Bouh.... mon MBP que je viens d'acheter il y a 2 mois.

:hein:


----------



## daffyb (1 Juin 2006)

et en l'aidant avec un papier épais ou une carte en plastique genre carte de crédit ou carte d'identité ?


----------



## duc____ (1 Août 2006)

Bonjour &#224; tous, je suis le petit nouveau... 

je n'ai "switch&#233;" que depuis 4 h, 37 min, et 29 sec mais j'ai d&#233;j&#224; envie de voir si les G5 savent sauter en parachute.

Alors je viens d'h&#233;riter d'un Mac, par le plus grand des hasards. Je suis un fervent utilisateur de PC ( je suis monteur Vid&#233;o sous AVid et Edius ) mais je me suis dit, pourquoi pas "switcher"...comme vous dites. 

Seulement la b&#234;te avait &#233;t&#233; format&#233;e juste avant qu'on me la refile, son propri&#233;taire partant en vacances, me laissant, seul, avec l'animal argent&#233; peu aidant...

Alors comme je n'&#233;tais pas s&#251;r que &#231;a me plaise, en mauvais gar&#231;on windowsien que je suis j'ai t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233; une version de Tiger.iso ( &#224; partir de mon PC ), me disant que si jamais je trouvais ce que je voulais sur mac, je pourrai toujours en acheter une apr&#232;s...je suis d&#233;j&#224; je pas parti bien droit..

Je grave le DVD depuis mon PC......je me retourne pour l'inserer dans le G5...

...et l&#224;, &#224; ma grande surprise ...

pas de p***in de touche "Eject" ....

je l'ai regard&#233; avec des billes comme &#231;a pendant au moins 10 minutes. Je me suis meme offert l'audace de passer la main en dessous pour voir si j'avais pas rat&#233; le bouton...

Eh oui...fallait un clavier Mac ou connaitre le raccourcis.....J'ai pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; lui carrer un coup de tournevis dans la mouille, &#231;a marche aussi...

Vous devriez me revoir dans pas longtemps...


----------



## duc____ (1 Août 2006)

il y a un petit trou juste en dessous du tiroir CD, il faut y inserer un petit tournevis sur 2cm environ et ne pas avoir peur d'appuyer fort. 

C'est le système d'éjection manuel par défaut

voilà

PS : Bien entendu il faut effectuer l'action ordi éteint...sinon...ah..trop tard...


----------



## duc____ (1 Août 2006)

et on se moque pas...


----------



## flotow (1 Août 2006)

Tiger.iso


----------



## utc (3 Octobre 2006)

*Iphoto* m'a posé beaucoup de problème, car j'ai voulu comme aller dans la base (dont le classement est incompréhensible) alors qu'il faut gérer ses photos directement dans Iphoto, c'est beaucoup plus simple et moins de soucis. 

J'ai endommagé quelques images qui étant sur l'économiseur d'écran, "bavaient" affreusement.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2006)

Moi j'en ai fait une bien chouette derni&#232;rement: 
Je voulais faire une sauvegarde des mes donn&#233;es (c'est l&#224; o&#249; c'est tr&#232;s fort, c'est en voulant faire une sauvegarde que c'est arriv&#233. Je cr&#233;e donc sur le bureau un "dossier &#224; graver" et j'y glisse les donn&#233;es en question. Comme pr&#233;vu, n'apparaissent dans le dossier &#224; graver que des alias des documents que j'y ai gliss&#233;s (il faut le savoir: ce n'est que lors de la gravure que les "vrais" dossiers sont copi&#233;s). 
Je me rends compte alors que je n'ai plus de dvd pour faire cette sauvegarde. Je me dis merde dans un premier temps, puis dans un second temps je me dis que ferai &#231;a une autre fois. Je tire donc &#224; la corbeille le "dossier &#224; graver" qui, je le rappelle, ne contient toujours que des alias (j'avais v&#233;rifi&#233;, il ne pesait quelques Ko). Comme je suis un trouillard de nature, je ne vide pas la corbeille avant de v&#233;rifier que mes donn&#233;es sont toujours bien sur mon disque dur; grand bien m'en prend, puisque, effectivement, mes donn&#233;es ont toutes disparues de mon dd!
Mais moi, malin singe, je me dis: rien &#224; foutre, elles sont toujours dans la corbeille!"
...
Eh bien non. La corbeille ne contient qu'un dossier avec les alias. Apr&#232;s plusieurs tentatives de sauvetage, je dois me rendre &#224; l'&#233;vidence: 4Go de donn&#233;es ont purement et simplement disparues de mon disque dur sans que j'aie eu &#224; aucun moment mon mot &#224; dire l&#224;-dessus...
Gaffe, donc...


----------



## NightWalker (3 Octobre 2006)

Vivement TimeMachine...


----------



## Lamar (3 Octobre 2006)

J'ai aussi eu un souci de ce genre, mais &#224; l'&#233;poque je n'avais pas de graveur de dvd, la perte a &#233;t&#233; moins importante. Mais il est vrai que c'est un aspect assez bizarre du dossier &#224; graver.


----------



## marctiger (22 Octobre 2006)

Eh bien moi c'était il y a 2 ans à peu près, quand j'ai commencé sur un ordi pour la toute première fois de ma vie, (en Août 2004  ), et je ne savais même pas ce que voulait dire "Arobase", "Système", "Site Web" et j'en passe... vrai de vrai :love:, j'ai utilisé par erreur le raccourci Voice Over "Pomme + F5",  et au bout de presque 3 heures d"essais divers pour faire taire ce salaud qui me distrayait quand je travaillais, (en tout cas j'essayais  ), j'ai carrément réinstallé !
Depuis lors, rassurez-vous, j'ai un peu évolué (mais j'en rigole encore souvent) ! :love::love::love:


----------



## Ax6 (29 Mars 2007)

J'ai trouvé l'erreur de débutant qui va gagner la médaille de ce topic :rateau:

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=4217829#post4217829


----------



## titelea (11 Janvier 2008)

Ax6 a dit:


> J'ai trouvé l'erreur de débutant qui va gagner la médaille de ce topic :rateau:
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=4217829#post4217829





  :afraid: Ah oui.. ben ca..... j'avoue..



Pour ma part je viens de switcher sous mac en m'offrant un Imac 20" :love: ..
Aucune erreur de debutante, j'ai installé mac os x leopard et tout s'est tres bien déroulé.. j'ai mis du temps à comprendre pourquoi j'avais des "dd" d'installation sur le bureau a chaque fois que j'installais un programme.. mais avec leopard les fichiers sont directement dans "telechargements" et tout est parfait !!

Je me souviens juste de toutes les fois ou je me suis arraché les cheveux sous windaube.... Combien de fois j'ai perdu toutes mes photos, combien de fois j'ai reformaté, et reformaté bas niveau aussi, combien de fois je me posais des questions lorsque mon pc s'eteignait tout seul :rateau: (non mais il est vivant ou quoi ?! :mouais: )

Bon maintenant plus aucun probleme   VIVE MAC ....


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (12 Janvier 2008)

Ax6 a dit:


> J'ai trouvé l'erreur de débutant qui va gagner la médaille de ce topic :rateau:
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=4217829#post4217829


Ben heu&#8230; franchement, je vois pas ce qu'il y a de "dingue" à ça.


----------



## Ax6 (12 Janvier 2008)

dcz_ a dit:


> Ben heu&#8230; franchement, je vois pas ce qu'il y a de "dingue" à ça.



Hein ?? J'ai pas tout suivi là :mouais:

Résumons :
Nous sommes dans un topic "Erreurs de débutants...", du coup il y a près d'1 an je post un lien vers un topic d'une très, très voir très grosse erreur de débutant, et euh comment dire, à 3h du mat' tu postes ceci 



dcz_ a dit:


> Ben heu&#8230; franchement, je vois pas ce qu'il y a de "dingue" à ça.





Bon c'est pas grave 


Sinon



titelea a dit:


> :afraid: Ah oui.. ben ca..... j'avoue..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Félicitation 

Bon ce n'est pas le topic pour, mais voici 2 liens intéressants pour les nouveaux switchés

http://www.osxfacile.com/
http://www.rhinos-mac.fr/
(et comme toujours, merci à mamacass pour ce très bon site qu'est Rhinos-mac)

Et toujours Macgé pour tout conseil


----------



## anthoprotic (13 Janvier 2008)

Kilian2 a dit:


> Moi aussi j'ai fait une grosse boulète : sur mon ancien Pc je grave un Cd RW 4x mais je me dis que c'est lent alors je clique sur arrêté et là mon disque est illisible et inéffacable par Windaube donc je me dis peut être que mon Mac mini peut me le sauvé je l'incère dans la fente du combo drive et là il me l'ouvre et je vois les fichiers (erronés!!!) . Ah ouf je me dis il vas me l'effacer alors je lance l'utilitaire de disque qui me propose juste de l'effacer mais alors il est restée 10 minutes sur préparation de l'effacement et la balle tourne... tourne donc je force l'utilitaire de disque à quitter mais alors il ne veut plus éjecter le CD il me dit qu'un programme l'utilise alors que tout est fermé. Je pense alors à sortir les couteaux à peintre pour ouvrir le mini et sortir le CD comme un bucheron canadien pour finalement m'aperçevoir après avoir piqué une crise dans le manuel du mac qu'il suffit de le redemarrer en maintenant le bouton de la souris enfoncé et là il me l'ejecte ouffffff!!!!!!!




Quesque tu as contre les canadiens ?   

 



P.S: mon 750 post!


----------



## fab_NO (13 Janvier 2008)

lut

J  ai recemment shwitche vers Mac (plus de dix ans sous windobe :rateau:  ) et en fait c est en parcourant tous ces forums qu on evite de renomer le directory par exemple   , c est sympa de passer apres ceux qui ont essuye les platres merci les gens ...  


Ouaaahh C est mon deuxieme post ... deja !!!!!! je vois pas le temps passe moi !:bebe: :bebe:


----------



## anthoprotic (13 Janvier 2008)

Par contre, je crois qu'il y a une protection sur Léopard pour ce genre de chose (renommer le home directory), je ne l'ai pas testé mais j'ai lu un article, dont l'auteur avait fait le test


----------



## Ax6 (14 Janvier 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Quesque tu as contre les canadiens ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya des bucherons en France aussi


----------



## swingcat (6 Juillet 2008)

Lorsque j'ai switché pour un imac 20', j'avais tout préparé : sauvegarde de mes photos, mes musiques, etc ...

Pour internet, je suis sur le câble (numericable). Je suis reparti dans le grenier déballé les cartons du modem pour retrouver le manuel d'utilisation et les CD d'installation.
Ouf ! : je retrouve tout. Mais dans le manuel il y a 15 page sur l'utilisation avec windows (dont 10 pages de solutions à différents problèmes possible), alors qu'il n'y qu'une vague 1/2 page pour mac. J'explore les CD d'installation : les 2 sont concerne windows.

Aurais je jeté à l'époque le CD mac ???

Je regarde sur le site de numericable : rien. Sur internet : rien. Aucune info pour une installation sous mac.

L'angoisse monte.

Arrive le jour où je reçois mon imac. Je le déballe, je l'installe et me dis " à la grace, je connecte le câble ethernet et je verrai bien" 

Quelle n'a pas été ma surprise de voir (rien : je n'ai vu aucune installation) imédiatement ma connexion fonctionnée au maximum de sa capacité et bien plus vite que sous windows où il fallait bidouiller le paramétrage pour essayer de se rapprocher de la vitesse maximum annoncée. 

c'est beau mac


----------



## marcelpahud (7 Juillet 2008)

Deux jours après avoir reçu mon Macbook, je me voyais obligé de réinstaller OS X... génial, comme Windows, m'étais-je alors dit... 

Mais en fait, j'avais fait une belle connerie... que je sais pas comment que j'aurais pu la réparer d'ailleurs... J'avais plein de belles polices récupérées de mon PC et je les ai toutes introduites dans le livre des polices. Pas de bol, y'a du avoir un conflit (signalé ou non, je me rappelle plus) et au moment de redémarrer le portable, tous les caractères de tout le système et des programmes étaient des signes chinois ou japonnais, je sais plus trop... du coup, impossible de savoir ce qui était où et comment et tout et tout... (ben oui, après deux jours, j'étais pas encore franchement un spécialiste...). Du coup, réinstallation de tout, et depuis, je fais gaffe à tout ce que j'installe, je regarde sur le net avant (sur MacGé principalement) quels sont les risques éventuels, les bourdes commises par les autres (merci à vous !  ) etc,...

Ah et depuis, pour les polices, j'utilise FontExplorer X, très bien foutu et gratuit


----------



## flotow (7 Juillet 2008)

c'est dommage, il suffisait juste de changer la langue systeme/trier les polices 
mais bon, tu merites bien ta place ici


----------



## marcelpahud (7 Juillet 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> c'est dommage, il suffisait juste de changer la langue systeme/trier les polices
> mais bon, tu merites bien ta place ici



Oui mais bon, quand tout est écrit en chinois et que tu sais pas du tout où est quoi sur le mac... facile à dire  :rateau:


----------



## da capo (7 Juillet 2008)

Après de nombreuses années sur Mac, je me retrouvai (comme de nombreux autres) newbie sur os X.
Ah le bonheur, le dock, aqua, et le système multi-utilisateur et ses autorisations...

Allez, je me lance : on va modifier les autorisations pour personnaliser un peu plus cet environnement de travail. Clic, clic, liste déroulante, interdire... Et en root histoire de ne pas être gèné.

Hopla. Je clique pour valider...

Bien mal m'a pris : j'avais retiré au passage les autorisations au système pour le gros des fichiers...

Réinstallation dans la foulée.


----------



## CRISPEACE (7 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour à tous 
Tout d'abord, Félicitations à Lamar, ce sujet est vrai super... 
Pour ce qui est des "pitits" dérapages au début de mon switch, j'en ai eu quelques uns...

Je me rappelle dès les premiers jours avoir cherché partout un anti-virus... Jusqu'à qu'on me rééduque à la façon "Apple" (sur le forum d'ailleurs)... :rateau:
J'ai également chercher (et apparement je n'étais pas la seule :rose un logiciel pour graver (les photos, etc) durant quelques jours :love:
J'en passe et des meilleurs...


----------



## CRISPEACE (7 Juillet 2008)

J'oubliais ! La connexion internet via airport... Et oui, je voulais absolument installer le fameux "cd connexion facile"... 

_Édit : j'ai été obligée de re-poster car sur mon précédent post je n'ai pas le bouton "éditer"... :rateau:_


----------



## Karb0ne (7 Juillet 2008)

Moi je reherche un équivalent à Paint de Windows ou à Paint.Net.
Je recherche également un petit appli ou fonction genre Wordpad pour créer les petits fichiers txt.


----------



## CRISPEACE (7 Juillet 2008)

Pour les fichiers txt, il me semble que c'est textédit.
Paint, ça dépend pourquoi tu t'en sers...


----------



## daffyb (7 Juillet 2008)

+1 pour texedit
pour Paint tu as par exemple ChocoFlop gratuit pour le moment mais à 15 euros avant la version stable
ou plein d'autre : http://www.macupdate.com/search.php?keywords=paint&starget=google


----------



## freedom07 (7 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour a tous! récemment échappé de Windows World et de l'oppression du Genenral Bill Gates depuis le 2 juillet, j'ai évolué dans Mac World errant de programme en programme.... et deux jours âpres j'ai voulut installer Windows XP (et oui syndrome de Stockholm...), avec Boot Camp et j'ai réussi a supprimer la partition Mac... résultat 1h avec la hotline ,2 appels, dont le premier pas très convaincant car elle elle parlais un français approximatif (ex : route de valence en "rute de la valence) pour finir chez le revendeur Mac du coin (un vrai un pur! exclu mac!) pour tout réinstaller car mon Imac ne reconnaissait plus le disque dur... Pour ceux qui sont sur valence et ses alentour je vous le conseil fortement car très professionnelle et l'assistante commerciale adorable : BIMP - artitec 739 avenue Gross Umstadt 07130 ST PERAY. Il y as passé une heure et demi m'as juste prit 45 (109 de l'heure pour problème logiciel)... ça m'as servit de leçon!!

Petite question appart : quelqun connaît-il un gestionnaire de téléchargement sur Mac et Gratuit??? J'ai l'impression que c'est le saint graal cette bete!!

Merci


----------



## vian (7 Juillet 2008)

qu'appelles tu gestionnaire de telechargement? 
Celui de Safari ne te convient pas? 
J'ai peur que tu t'interesses a un truc genre emule...


----------



## freedom07 (7 Juillet 2008)

Non, non pas du tout... celui de safari est trop lent! 200 Ko/s... alors que sur mon Pc j'avais un gestionnaire de téléchargement qui me faisait de dl a 800-900 Ko/s. J'avais aussi safari sur pc et j'avais le même problème! l'equivalent de iGetter mais en gratuit...


----------



## daffyb (7 Juillet 2008)

en tout cas :


bompi a dit:


> C'est curieux ... dans mon souvenir, Speed Download était plutôt une bouse à éviter.





Bilbo a dit:


> Jamais testé parce que je sais que c'est _plutôt une bouse à éviter._  (&#8230


Sinon ya iGetter
Maintenant, personnellement, je n'utilise pas ce genre de logiciels


----------



## freedom07 (7 Juillet 2008)

Speed Downlaod Manager sur pc étais excellent! trois ans d'utilisation et ne m'as jamais fait défaut (faut savoir le régler). l'habitude d'avoir un fichier de 150 Mo en moins de 5min et la il met Plus d'1/4 heure.... iGetter est payant...


----------



## Karb0ne (8 Juillet 2008)

daffyb a dit:


> +1 pour texedit
> pour Paint tu as par exemple ChocoFlop gratuit pour le moment mais à 15 euros avant la version stable
> ou plein d'autre : http://www.macupdate.com/search.php?keywords=paint&starget=google



Où est situé textédit sur Léopard, dans le dossier Utilitaires de Application???


----------



## CRISPEACE (8 Juillet 2008)

Dans "applications"... 
Si tu le trouve pas cherche dans spotlight...


----------



## Karb0ne (8 Juillet 2008)

Je n'ai pas encore le reflex "spotlight", je suis encore formaté "recherché" de windows et de sa lenteur donc je ne m'en servait pas.


----------



## Gz' (8 Juillet 2008)

Spotlight est génial, il faut s'en servir le plus possible !!! 


Sinon pour le téléchargement, moi c'est le contraire, sur mes macs je suis à 500 ko/s et sur mon pc windows, je plafonne à 250 ko/s


----------



## CRISPEACE (8 Juillet 2008)

Karb0ne a dit:


> Je n'ai pas encore le reflex "spotlight", je suis encore formaté "recherché" de windows et de sa lenteur donc je ne m'en servait pas.


Petit à petit tu perdras tes habitudes de "Krosoftien"... Tu verras...


----------



## anthoprotic (9 Juillet 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> J'oubliais ! La connexion internet via airport... Et oui, je voulais absolument installer le fameux "cd connexion facile"...
> 
> _Édit : j'ai été obligée de re-poster car sur mon précédent post je n'ai pas le bouton "éditer"... :rateau:_



C'est parce que tu as posté il y a plus de 90 minutes (si je ne me trompe pas!)


----------



## lbcd78 (9 Juillet 2008)

Une erreur, et une...   j'ai bougé l'icône Documents  du Dock trop prêt de la poubelle, il a disparue... Impossible d'en  remettre un autre à l'ancienne place. Y-a-t-il un moyen?


----------



## marcelpahud (9 Juillet 2008)

lbcd78 a dit:


> Une erreur, et une...   j'ai bougé l'icône Documents  du Dock trop prêt de la poubelle, il a disparue... Impossible d'en  remettre un autre à l'ancienne place. Y-a-t-il un moyen?



Tu peux préciser ? Qu'y avait-il quand tu cliquais sur l'icône documents ?

As-tu ouvert la poubelle pour voir si ça n'y avait pas atterri ?


----------



## CRISPEACE (9 Juillet 2008)

lbcd78 a dit:


> Une erreur, et une...   j'ai bougé l'icône Documents  du Dock trop prêt de la poubelle, il a disparue... Impossible d'en  remettre un autre à l'ancienne place. Y-a-t-il un moyen?



Tu ouvres une fenêtre du "Finder". Ensuite, tu fais glisser l'icône de "Document" (que tu as dans la barre latérale) vers ton "Doc"...  Avant de lâcher la souris, il faut que les icônes s'écartent...


----------



## lbcd78 (9 Juillet 2008)

Je me rappelle plus exactement comment ça c'est produit, mais je n'arrive plus a avoir le contenu de Document avec des "fichiers disposés en arc de cercle", je n'avais pas penser à regarder dans la corbeille, d'autant que les fichiers semblait toujours présent sur la machine. Ça ne veut pas s'écarter.


----------



## CRISPEACE (9 Juillet 2008)

lbcd78 a dit:


> Ça ne veut pas s'écarter.


Il faut chatouiller le dock...  Ca va s'écarter oui...


----------



## lbcd78 (9 Juillet 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> Il faut chatouiller le dock...  Ca va s'écarter oui...


 J'ai réussi en créant un alias puis en déplaçant cet alias sur le Dock, les icones se sont écartés (il aime bien les chatouilles ce Dock ;-) ). Mais ça ne s'ouvre plus en arc de cercle comme avant


----------



## CRISPEACE (9 Juillet 2008)

lbcd78 a dit:


> J'ai réussi en créant un alias puis en déplaçant cet alias sur le Dock, les icones se sont écartés (il aime bien les chatouilles ce Dock ;-) ). Mais ça ne s'ouvre plus en arc de cercle comme avant



Il faut qu'il soit à côté de la corbeille... Pas du coté des icônes d'application...


----------



## lbcd78 (9 Juillet 2008)

Merci, tout est revenu dans l'ordre jusqu'à la prochaine erreur de débutant


----------



## NightWalker (9 Juillet 2008)

lbcd78 a dit:


> J'ai réussi en créant un alias puis en déplaçant cet alias sur le Dock, les icones se sont écartés (il aime bien les chatouilles ce Dock ;-) ). Mais ça ne s'ouvre plus en arc de cercle comme avant



Tu n'as pas besoin de créer un alias avant, tu peux le glisser directement dans le dock, l'alias sera créé automatiquement.


----------



## maverick1984 (9 Juillet 2008)

lbcd78 a dit:


> J'ai réussi en créant un alias puis en déplaçant cet alias sur le Dock, les icones se sont écartés (il aime bien les chatouilles ce Dock ;-) ). Mais ça ne s'ouvre plus en arc de cercle comme avant



Clique droit sur l'icone dans le dock et tu choisis éventail ou automatique (affichage eventail et grille si il y a trop d'icones). Voilà c'est aussi facile que ca il suffisait d'y penser. Tu t'habituera vite à la simplicité de mac osX. En fait c'est simple si tu pense que tu peux le faire fait le et ca marchera.


----------



## titistardust (3 Juin 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Futur switcheur (dans quelques jours), à vous lire c'est parfois "drôle" mais cela fait aussi peur.
J'ai réussi à convaincre ma douce de passer sur Mac, mais si elle perd au bout de quelques jours ses gigas de dossiers de travail, c'est le divorce assuré :hein: 

Va falloir réfléchir à deux fois avant de cliquer sur le mulot


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2009)

Avec tout ceci, ça devrait aller :

Très bons tutos vidéos en francais
http://rhinos-mac.fr/

autres tutos special débutants  en francais ( divers formes de tutos)
http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/accueil.html

tutos officiels Apple
pour leopard mais même principes généraux pour OS précédents
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/mac101/
special switch
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2514?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR

tutos Apple des bases  (videos en anglais)
http://www.apple.com/findouthow/mac/

 très bon site sur OS X
http://www.osxfacile.com/index.html

autres tutos vidéos
http://www.macpoweruser.net/podcast/index.html
http://www.vodeclic.com/parcourir/tous_les_packs
http://www.logicielmac.com/pages/tutoriaux_liste.php


----------



## somal (3 Juin 2009)

Avoir eu que des PCs au lieu des Mac ? C'est bon ?


----------



## Lamar (4 Juin 2009)

C'est sûr que c'est une erreur , mais elle ne peut pas être considéré comme "erreur de débutant" car ne concerne pas le mac :rateau:

Pour répondre à titistardust, il ne faut pas avoir peur, ce genre de fil et les sites donnés par COrentin, vont te permettre de ne pas te retrouver célibataire. En fait les grosses erreurs sont rares. Ceci dit un bon disque dur externe, carbon copy cloner et tu es sauvé (a priori).


----------



## Denauw88 (8 Juin 2009)

Switcheur depuis 1an et demi, je me souviens spécialement du moment du déballage. A l'époque j'étais tout fier et je vantais sans arrêt les mérites d'Apple à mes parents plutôt sceptiques. 

Pour leur montrer comme c'était rapide, et une fois le système installé (environ 20min, tout se passe bien) j'ouvre une application au hasard, iChat. Une fenêtre s'ouvre alors pour paramétrer un compte, mais je n'en avais pas. Je décide de la fermer ; malheureusement il n'y avait pas de bouton rouge en haut à gauche...

Je suis resté 15min tout seul comme un c** avant de lever les yeux sur la barre d'adresse...


----------



## titistardust (10 Juin 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Avec tout ceci, ça devrait aller :
> 
> Très bons tutos vidéos en francais
> http://rhinos-mac.fr/
> ...




Merci COrentin pour tout ces sites. J'en avais repéré la plupart et commencé à regarder certaines vidéos. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h14 ----------




Lamar a dit:


> C'est sûr que c'est une erreur , mais elle ne peut pas être considéré comme "erreur de débutant" car ne concerne pas le mac :rateau:
> 
> Pour répondre à titistardust, il ne faut pas avoir peur, ce genre de fil et les sites donnés par COrentin, vont te permettre de ne pas te retrouver célibataire. En fait les grosses erreurs sont rares. Ceci dit un bon disque dur externe, carbon copy cloner et tu es sauvé (a priori).



Pas de peur, juste un peu d'appréhension devant une nouvelle façon de résonner et d'être un peu perdu au début.
Mais le plus hard, c'est l'attente entre le moment de la commande et la livraison libératrice


----------

